# Outdoor haunt ambiance MP3



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

Used this on my 2009 haunt (no haunt last year due to a family illness). It's creepy, but low key. Got a lot of compliments on this from friends & parents of ToTs. A little over an hour long, although many of the effects repeat throughout the track. File size is 75meg. No prop specific sounds, just a soundscape - best played at a moderate volume to set the mood. I created it for a graveyard themed front yard, but it should work well for most outdoor themes - other than perhaps a pirate theme. 

Hope you enjoy it. 

Kelly_A


halloweenFX.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Love it ! Nice creepy ambient ghostly SFX, 2 Bucky thumbs up on it !!
Thank you for posting & sharing


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job; thanks for sharing!


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you!

This is great ambiant sounds. Will work well in my yard haunt.


----------

